
9/11 Study from UAF: Fire did not cause collapse of 3rd tower - tosh
https://www.heise.de/tp/features/9-11-Studie-schliesst-Feuer-als-Einsturzursache-des-dritten-Turms-aus-4518328.html
======
tosh
presentation:
[https://media.uaf.edu/media/t/0_xf8c7khp](https://media.uaf.edu/media/t/0_xf8c7khp)

